
Show HN: Redux-undo-boilerplate – with hot reloading and error handling - omnidan
https://github.com/omnidan/redux-undo-boilerplate#redux-undo-boilerplate
======
rrecuero
Really nice! I use reflux right now but I think I am going to give Redux a try
for my next pet project.

In case anyone is interested of a similar one using reflux coffee,
hapi,webpack with hod reloading (no undo):
[https://github.com/rrecuero/coffee-react-webpack-hapi-
templa...](https://github.com/rrecuero/coffee-react-webpack-hapi-template).

~~~
andy_ppp
Yes me too. I think redux is pretty cool having started using it for a react
native app. One thing that is slightly weird is that they suggest your single
global state is shaped the same was as your reducers then you connect either
top level components or others up via their props to specific parts of the
state.

Redux is very simple and more of a pattern than anything; I do definitely
think it's better than Reflux.

~~~
omnidan
I think it is too. Its simplicity is what allowed me to create `redux-undo` as
it is - it's basically a function that returns a new reducer function which is
enhanced with undo-functionality.

So much more can be done with this concept - and it's nothing special -
sometimes making things simpler is the best way to solve a problem. Redux is a
great example for that.

------
nchelluri
I'm afraid I have no idea what I'm looking at...

~~~
omnidan
It's a boilerplate for a project that uses react
([https://facebook.github.io/react/](https://facebook.github.io/react/)),
redux ([https://rackt.github.io/redux/](https://rackt.github.io/redux/)) and
redux-undo ([https://github.com/omnidan/redux-
undo](https://github.com/omnidan/redux-undo)).

I've configured it so that it uses hot reloading (only refresh the parts of
the web app that changed) plugins that also show the error in the browser
while you're developing.

Does that clear it up a bit? :)

~~~
nchelluri
It does; thank you.

I am still not entirely sure what all of those technologies do, but I read the
blurbs, and have a very basic understanding.

